# Does anyone track with their poo?



## Teffy

When you track with your poo (LOL I love saying that, I'm so immature) how do you avoid burrs, foxtails and such besides a shave down?

Do you track in the snow? How do you avoid all the snow balls?

While I have your attention, totally off topic, in rally, the honour exercise is ON leash correct? My instructor said it's off leash, I cannot find my rule book to verify that.


----------



## flyingduster

BigPoodlePerson does tracking, or has done anyway, with Riley... Hopefully she'll come in and see this!!!

I don't know what the honour exercise is so I'm no help sorry!!! Can you look up the rules online perhaps??


----------



## Margotsmom

You could get a lycra bodysuit from K9 Topcoat.com I believe some of their designs are intended for hunting dog/tracking dogs.


----------



## Feralpudel

I have done some tracking with Dexter. We live out east, and don't deal too much with burrs, etc. I have seen links to the lycra suits, but worry that they would be very hot except in cold weather. 

CA people deal with a sort of foxtails that can burrow into the skin or ear and cause terrible abscesses. Because of that, they usually take a break from tracking when the foxtails are dry and likely to cause a problem. 

Dexter did most of his early tracking on fairly short sparse grass in the picnic areas of Rock Creek Park. My mentor Carol Pernicka also advocates teaching them early on that a track may cross the road or a bike path. So you shouldn't necessarily think you need a huge, shoulder high field to start tracking in. Any sort of large grassy area that isn't too horribly heavily used by people or dogs will do (although I've bent that rule, too). 

I've never tracked in deep snow, but know people who do. If your dog is accustomed to wearing booties, that would be a possibility, but probably not legal during an actual test. A typical TD training track is 1/4 mile or less. If you are just taking your dog out of the car and running the track, I would think that iceballs are less likely to be an issue than an hourlong romp in the dog park, for example. 

There is a wonderfully helpful poodle tracking list on Yahoo. Carol and another tracking judge are on there as well as several other very experienced trackers, and everyone is incredibly helpful and encouraging.


----------



## Teffy

Thanks for your help everyone.

There's a POODLE tracking list??? Gotta find that!
That's a great idea teaching them to start the urban/variable ground early. I AM having trouble finding virgin-ish fields in the city. So, if say I want to cross a gravel/sand/cement path at a park, do I place a food drop on the path as I would on the grass? Do I just treat these new surfaces like grass??? 
Sounds too easy!

Gotta pick your brain!


----------



## SnorPuddel

My friend in Florida does tracking, she was at PCA 2 years ago and helped out with the tracking event they held.
Living in Florida she does not have to worry about snow and foxtails. She has herself gotten ticks from laying in the grass 
Tracking is a lot of fun, I think both mine would be great at it


----------



## Vibrant

My good friend, Renee Koch, put the first Tracking Championship on a poodle in Canada. She lives in Kitchener, is very involved in tracking and I'm sure would answer any questions you may have. Look up Gardenpath Poodles to find out how to get in touch with her.
I've dabbled in tracking and would like to pursue it more seriously in the future. I've come to the conclusion that Cheers is more of a sighthound, but Troy tends to pick up and follow scents more readily. I just love that poodles are so versatile, and I want to try everything that they possibly can do!!!
I think a bodysuit is the answer to protecting the dog from weeds, burrs and snow. I know some people track with their poodles in full show coat!!!


----------



## Teffy

Ticks...ouch! Knock on wood, that hasn't happened to me yet. Yes, tracking is a lot of fun. I tried it out with no intentions of going anywhere with it, but am addicted to it now. It has done wonders on Tessa's self esteem, there's no corrections, no commands except...go track. I think any food motivated dog would be great at it, you should definitely try it.


----------



## Vibrant

Teffy;1103
While I have your attention said:


> Yes, it is on leash,(have a 6 ft leash) and only at the Excellent level. The judge decides if it will be a sit or down.


----------



## Teffy

I've met Renee Koch in person and online on a tracking list. I did ask her the same question earlier this year and she did reply, but I somehow erased all my emails and addresses by accident. It's because of her, I got into tracking. She introduced me to Marie-P Babin who's now my mentor and, I've joined the tracking club. 

Are you joking? IN FULL SHOW COAT??? Holy camoly, that's brave! 

I agree Vibrant, I want to try everything with my girls. I don't know think they can do most things that Standards can do, but would love to try at least once. I met this fabulous trainer, Cheryl who said that we should try herding. That's insane! (in a good and exciting way) If only I had a Standard or a feisty mini, no my girls I think would hide behind me when they meet those sheep. 

Thanks for the Gardenpath Poodles name, I'll google her now and say hello and ask her again 'sheepishly'.


----------



## Teffy

Ooo, just got your rally info, THANKS! I thought so, my instructor insists that it's off leash.


----------



## Teffy

Vibrant: Just hit me that I think I've met you a couple times.

If you are friends with Renee, you compete and have silver spoos...who else could it be???


----------



## Vibrant

Teffy said:


> I agree Vibrant, I want to try everything with my girls. I don't know think they can do most things that Standards can do, but would love to try at least once. I met this fabulous trainer, Cheryl who said that we should try herding. That's insane! (in a good and exciting way) .


It's a small world! Cheryl and I went to herding classes together, and often trial and train together. And yes, she is a fabulous trainer, and has been my mentor for years.


----------



## pudel luv

I have also been in touch with Renee Koch of Ontario. She has been a wealth of information from recommended reading to workshops, etc... It has been difficult in North Florida to find much happening in this arena. The only formal "tracking" club here disbanded several years ago. Still researching the options in our community, but sounds like a lot of fun ... and, doesn't require a show coat .


----------



## Vibrant

Teffy said:


> Vibrant: Just hit me that I think I've met you a couple times.
> 
> If you are friends with Renee, you compete and have silver spoos...who else could it be???


Most likely...not too many silver standards trialing in the area!
I'm trying to remember...did you have your dogs with you? I usually notice poodles at trials!! Pretty sad, isn't it...I remember people by the kind/colour/name of their dog more than their name! I'm pretty good with faces, though!


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Sorry, Ive been very busy! I have done tracking with Riley, and he has his TDX. It is a wonderful sport that we are addicted to (will most likely not ever be able to compete for his CT with is leg though )!!! We Love it!! I have a fabulous instructor that has been great with us! We have tracked in all seasons and weather (one time Ry track'd a 30 min old track in the pooring rain on pavement!). 

A couple things. For the snow balls, if you are really worried about them then i would get the body suit mentioned. I think in warm weather it would be too hot though. For burrs etc i would brush in some spray. Showsheen is a horse product, but would work great! Pretreat the coat with it, and the burrs will slide out like butter! We have alot of burrs and stickys where we track. 

We started out in the grass/field, and then eventually worked in some paths, pavement, trails etc once the dog knew "how to track". I think its easier to train them in a field then on short grass. You can see where your track goes, and it gives the dog a "mini tunnel" to follow. Even ankle high to knee high will work great. We dont use any treats on the path. We tried it the very first time- hotdog on every step. Riley followed the track and did not eat a single hotdog! Now we just jackpot on articles. 

You mentioned that its hard to find "virgin" places to track. Dont do it!!! You Want contaminated places!! By starting in places that have alot of smells it will be something your dog will always be used to. It will be that much harder in the future and in tests if she is only used to tracking in places with not much other smell. Where we track there are a Ton of animals, people hiking paths, Tons of crosstracks from other trainers, other dogs out there, mowers, etc! My instructor always says that if they can track in "this" then they can track anywhere! Also, try and get friends to walk with you. Get the dog used to someone besides just you following and talking. I have had about 20 people following us in a test before! Also, always carry your cell phone just in case and be smart! 

I wish you the best of luck in your tracking adventure! You can already see how fun and addicting it is! We miss it SOOOO much!!! Perhaps next spring we can return to it. Dont hessitate to ask any other questions!! Good luck!


----------



## Karma'sACat

I've been researching tracking a bit for my pit bull because her nose is ALWAYS on the ground but I have one question for those who are experienced: Will an electric wheelchair hinder us in any way? It is approved for all terrain so that isn't a problem.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Honestly, i think it would. If you want to fun track in a field then no problem. If you want to compete then i would sadly say No. I have come to places in a track that we could barley get out of. I have had to turn sideways to get through some dense underbrush. Water obsticles are also allowed in certain tests. I have to get down on my hands and knees to sneak under brush also. You could always track in an open field, grass or pavement though!


----------



## Karma'sACat

bigpoodleperson said:


> Honestly, i think it would. If you want to fun track in a field then no problem. If you want to compete then i would sadly say No. I have come to places in a track that we could barley get out of. I have had to turn sideways to get through some dense underbrush. Water obsticles are also allowed in certain tests. I have to get down on my hands and knees to sneak under brush also. You could always track in an open field, grass or pavement though!


Yea, I figured we wouldn't be able to compete since my chair is huge. But it is good to know that we might be able to do it recreationally. I'm always looking for new/fun ways to wear her out (mind and body!).


----------



## Vibrant

Teffy...I got a flyer last weekend for Tracking classes in Newmarket. It's with Ginny Neher...I did a workshop with her and really liked her. If you're interested her e-mail is [email protected] and her phone number is 905-478-4060. I'd love to attend, but right now I've got two dogs doing obedience and one doing field work, and two aging parents-in-law..my hands are full!


----------



## Teffy

Hello...thanks for the replies!

Vibrant...I got in contact with Renee, and through her made the connection...I DO know you, not personally, but I have met you and watched your dogs trial. I have two mini apricots, the one I track with is Tessa you've never met her, however, I believe you've seen Buffy, with an undocked tail, I'm Chinese.... I was at the PCC regional this year for the Rally trial with Buffy. Thanks for the info, I wrote it down for future reference. Currently I'm with Marie-P Babin and joined her club, Cross Country Tracking Club. I posed this question here instead of asking the club members because it's such a poodley question. I understand with the juggling, you do a lot with your poos...and you do it very well! I remember watching you get your RE at Pine Point last year, the backwards heeling was fantastic! I'm still working on that. Very nice to put a name to a face. Renee is awesome by the way, a wealth of knowledge!

bigpoodleperson: Thank you! I think you're right, the more contaminated the better right? That'll make the test easy peasy. It's not like she's learning to track, she knows how, she needs to move on and try to grounds. It is a relief to read though, that I can use local parks. One place I use is behind a factory, and though most days are safe, sometimes questionable people show up there, in their cars doing who knows what. One of the local Schutzhund club people decided to use this same field as well, which is awkward when you're laying your track and....here comes someone plotting their track ontop of yours. Yeah, a cell phone is always on hand. Funny how Riley didn't eat the hotdogs, good for his waist though!!!

Karma'sacat: If you have a tracking club near you, you can work with them. They could plot tracks on more maneouverable floor for you. The tracking test I watched in the spring was on a pretty flat field but I don't think every test is a smooth, you'll have to contact your local club for the info. I do know of someone who is in a wheelchair, her friend tracks with her dog. It's a great sport for your dog especially if she's into tracking already, maybe you can swap dogs with someone? Good luck.


----------



## Feralpudel

Teffy said:


> There's a POODLE tracking list??? Gotta find that!
> That's a great idea teaching them to start the urban/variable ground early. I AM having trouble finding virgin-ish fields in the city. So, if say I want to cross a gravel/sand/cement path at a park, do I place a food drop on the path as I would on the grass? Do I just treat these new surfaces like grass???
> Sounds too easy!
> 
> Gotta pick your brain!


The tracking list is called Tracking Poodle (original, eh?). There is also a general all-dog tracking list, but it can be high volume and chatty. 

The general rule is to introduce one thing at a time...winds, turns, change of surface. Most people (and Carol) start a dog by putting a piece of food where you've stepped and starting on a short leash, walking by the dog's side. The first tracks are very short (10 yards, gradually longer), so you shouldn't need to have a change of surface. After a short while, you will probably notice the dog ignoring some/all of the food and motoring on down the track, and that is your cue to start fading the food. After that, you should feed from your hand when you want to reward the dog, and use articles to motivate them on the track. They find an article and indicate it, they get praise/treats/play from you. Once they know that articles are a good thing, you can use them to reward working through something new or tough, e.g., crossing a paved surface or other change of surface, after corners, etc. This is a very long way of answering your question: I wouldn't introduce a *change* of surface until your dog understands the game. Then I would use an article on the other side as a reward for working through the new challenge. I say a change of surface because it is actually possible to start your dog on pavement. A a seminar I attended this spring, Carol suggested starting VST work with Dexter and just working on pavement for a few months as a way of slowing him down, as I was having problems with him going too fast. She had done the same thing with her puppy for the same reason, then went back to vegetated surfaces and got her TD.


----------



## Feralpudel

Karma'sACat said:


> I've been researching tracking a bit for my pit bull because her nose is ALWAYS on the ground but I have one question for those who are experienced: Will an electric wheelchair hinder us in any way? It is approved for all terrain so that isn't a problem.


KaC, AKC has recently introduced a new title--I think it is called Urban Tracking. If you want to work towards something that you yourself could participate in a test in, that *might* work (unless the track can include steps...). It is a novice level test that includes lightly vegetated surfaces and pavement. I am not sure how many clubs will actually offer it, but you might want to check out the regs. 

Otherwise, I think it would still be fun to get out there in a field you can navigate and see what your pup can do. It is such a blast to watch your dog tracking, and I think it builds the relationship in a different way from other dog sports.


----------



## Teffy

Thanks Feralpoodle (love that name), I'm printing these pages and creating a tracking folder. I've been getting lovely tidbits everywhere and need to compile them all. Who would've thunk...Tracking Poodle eh? 

Yeah, I'm on the yahoo tracking list...it's not as nice as this forum where things are organized so I tune out those posts.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

I agree that i builds the relationship differently. Riley and i have tried many different things. Obedience, agility, therapy. Tracking is the thing that "clicked" the most with us!! It was a sport that Riley excelled at, and was the best fit for us as team. He was 5 when we started, and just took to it so well. Every judge that has seen him has remarked at how beautiful a tracker he was (even an AKC rep that was following us in a track commented on what a beautiful tracker he is). 

I think one of the hardest parts of tracking is to learn to trust your dog and be a "dope on a rope" as my instructor tells me!! I have failed my dog in a test more then once. She always tells me, let the dog fail you, dont fail your dog. Trust him, he can smell and you cant. You have to think and watch on the track, but dont overthink it!


----------

